# Evangelism Linebacker



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 3, 2006)

Link

blade


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## Puddleglum (Jan 4, 2006)

Ouch! Brings back memories of Campus Crusade (they showed this to us there!) . . . "God loves you, so get off the floor & go door-to-door"


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 4, 2006)

Yet another example of poor church copy-cat ism. If you want to see something *really* funny, you have to see the "Office Linebacker" series. It may be the funniest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah, Fred, they definitely just copied that office commercial. Especially the part where he says something nice to that girl who passes by after he tackled somebody. Pretty lame to copy something so directly without giving credit to the original creator.

However, it was pretty funny. They did a professional job with it. I liked the part where the guy's on the phone in his house and he thinks he hears some noises behind him and you see the linebacker going from room to room sneaking up on him!


----------



## BrianBowman (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puddleglum_
> Ouch! Brings back memories of Campus Crusade (they showed this to us there!) . . . "God loves you, so get off the floor & go door-to-door"



... my thoughts excatly!


----------

